# Sticky  Puppy first year nutrition



## Bobm

This was posted by Gun Dog doc on another forum hes a real sharp Vet and a nice guy I thought I would put it up here for you guys



> Growing athletic dogs need breed specific puppy nutrition. Their entire careers and lives are based on healthy joint and muscle development. I tell EVERY single puppy owner that I see that the most important thing they will ever do, more than anything I likely will ever do for the dog, is what they feed the dog....and particularly in the first year of life.
> 
> Performance formulas are high in calories (think rapid growth) and high in mineral content (rapid bone development). They are exactly the opposite formulation that you would want for a puppy. For any athletic dog you want slow and steady growth so lower calories and lower calcium and Vitamin D. This is accomplished with a formula that is designed for large and/or medium breed puppies. I almost universally would error on the side of a large breed puppy formula for any of the sporting breeds (including some of the smaller setters and spaniels). It is not a gimmick, there is a ton of research that illustrates the importance of breed/size specific puppy nutrition.
> 
> The line "Formulated for all-life stages" is a travesty of pet food packaging. All that means is it won't kill your dog at any life stage NOT that it is optimal for any life stage. It is an AAFCO requirement of labeling and leads many, many consumers astray.
> 
> The problem with food is that the results are not immediately apparent, and it is so difficult for dog owners to think in terms of months and years when looking at the effects of nutrition. A lot of these sporting dogs that we see come in with arthritis, joint issues, dysplastic problems...you name it...later in life, likely are the result of the nutrition during the first year of life. The problem is that the damage cannot be undone when they bring the six-year old lab in to the clinic, nor, does it do any good to say "How did you feed him during his first year of life?" The ship has already sailed.
> 
> Pick a large or medium breed puppy food from a major, respected (i.e not Diamond) manufacturer and feed measured amounts. There are a number of good products out there, and many widely available.


----------



## Dick Monson

Bob, thanks for posting this up. I didn't know that and now wonder if that is why 2 of my labs had so much trouble.  
Live and learn.


----------



## templey_41

What about Diamond Naturals for adult dogs? I just switched over from purina pro plan shredded blend because of cost. My dogs are 1 and 3 yrs of age. Does it matter what you feed an adult dog? I mean look at farm dogs that live to be 14 -15 yrs old. Most of them were fed sprout from their local fleet farm.


----------



## wraphiap

Your new puppy should be fed the same type or brand of food he received from the breeder where you purchased the puppy. It is important not to change the puppy's diet during the first three or four months to prevent digestive problems and diarrhea. If replacement feeding your puppy for any reason, wait at least two weeks after the arrival of your puppy in his new home and change gradually over a period of several days, adding some new foods, both for food it is accustomed. If you switch to dry food to food prepared at home the change must be slower than if you simply switch from one brand of dry food to another.


----------



## The Shovla

the reason he said to stay away from diamond is they had a HUGE recall last year that was linked to killing dogs due to ingredients in the food that went bad....Honestly, find somethings else for your dog. It was a mediocre food at best BEFORE the recall. I wouldn't touch it now if it was given to me free.


----------



## The Shovla

also remember, spend a little more now on good food....spend less at the vet later when the dog is older. I worked in the pet industry for 5 years. You wouldn't believe all the Sh*t food out on the market....yes it does make a difference what you feed. Feeding stuff like Farm and Fleet brand food is equivilant to you eating McDonalds every day. NOT good


----------



## gundogguru

Good post Bob. I stopped feeding puppy food a couple of years ago. I was having a tuff time with PANO. In my lab pups. No trouble with my GWP pups. So we started feeding adult food with some vitamin supplements. And have had no truoble what so ever. All the pups have turned out great adult dog.


----------



## michigan_huntdog

I have a Chessy who is beautiful, smart, healthy, active, and happy. I got him a year and a half ago, he's 110 lbs now! NOT fat though, very healthy for his structure and size. I fed him cooked oatmeal, with raw eggs, and canned salmon his first six months with me, NO dog food at all. I never gave him a single crumb of table scraps. After the first six months I added baby rice cereal and baby oats cereal to the mixture , and half a daily serving of beneful puppy food in the afternoon. He will be two in dec and I still give him puppy food, they technically grow for a maximum of three years, norm is two years. I also give him raw eggs and cooked fish with NO butter or oil in his dogfood once -twice a week. He is amazing compared to all the others i see and spend hundreds trying all the best "expensive brands". Ultimately I think it is simple, brain development, healthy wait, hunting dogs need a good coat, bone health, and a structured puppy life is agreed to determine the adult outcome. Hope this helps.


----------



## Maverick

Good article Bob, 
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## fieldgeneral

Very informational thank you for the post. I will be in the market for a pup next year so I will keep this in mind.


----------



## ricky87

There are 2 Google docs on that thread that are lists of foods that are appropriate for large breed nutrition. The second one is more up to date and complete.

plagiarism tester | http://www.howtomakeguacamole.net
http://www.theloop21.com


----------



## choc24/7

who is it? i only ask because there are two very reputable vets that i know of that mfg their own foods and have an "all life stages" food that is very popular.


----------

